# “buffalo Chilli Chicken Wings”



## blaire576 (Apr 11, 2006)

Ingredients:
1 KG chicken pieces, skinned
3 spring onions (green onions), chopped
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 cup tomato sauce
4 tablespoons beer
1 tablespoon cider vinegar
1 tablespoon Tabasco sauce

Procedure:
- Score larger pieces of chicken at 2 cm intervals and set aside.
- Place spring onions, garlic, tomato sauce, beer, vinegar, honey and Tabasco sauce in a large shallow glass dish and mix to combine. 
Add chicken, toss to coat, cover and refrigerate for 3-4 hours.
- Preheat barbecue to a medium heat. Drain chicken and reserve marinade. 

Place chicken on lightly oiled barbecue grill and cook, basting frequently with reserved marinade and turning several times, 
for 10-15 minutes or until chicken is tender and cooked through.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

What kind of tomato sauce do you use?


----------

